# Eßbar?



## Kalle25 (26. Juni 2001)

Im Mai habe ich in Norwegen gesehen, daß einer sogar Lippfische filetiert hat. Kann man die iegentlich tatsächlich essen? Ih dachte immer, diese sind küchentechnisch gesehen wertlos.

------------------
Viele Grüße
Kalle
Mitglied der Interessengemeinschaft Angeln
Auf das uns kein Pilker auf den Kopf fallen möge#Kalle


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juni 2001)

Hallo Kalle,
ich selbst hab noch keinen Lippfisch gegessen oder zubereitet.
Aber ob etwas eßbar ist, hängt ja nicht unbedingt vom Eßgenuß ab.
Auch Pappe ist eßbar - mit Genuß, das ist die Frage.
MfG


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (26. Juni 2001)

Moin Kalle!
Ich habe schon verschiedene von diesen bunten Fischen probiert. Es war so. Einige Stücken haben fantastisch geschmeckt andere wiederum waren zum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 . Nun weiß ich natürlich nicht welche Farbe gut geschmeckt hat aber einen Versuch ist es wert.

------------------

       www.Meeresangler-Schwerin.de


----------



## chippog (30. Juni 2001)

lippfisch richtig zubereitet ist was feines! klippenbarsche zum beispiel habe ich ausgenommen, auch wenns fummelig ist, gesäubert, in der bauchhöhle gesalzen, in alufolie gewickelt und bei nicht zu hoher wärme ins lagerfeuer gehalten. statt chips nicht schlecht. nun aber zur "feinen" küche. sowohl gefleckter alsauch kuckuckslippfisch haut- und grätenfrei filetiert in mundgerechte stückchen geschnitten und in fast kochender hühnerbrühe gegart, passt hervorragend zu spagette mit pesto. der etwas süssliche geschmack des fleisches ist genau richtig in diesem zusammenhang. das pesto fertige ich übrigens aus geschälten mandeln, olivenöl, citronensaft, wasser, salz, pfeffer… für genaue mengenangaben muss ich bei bedarf noch mal im kochbuch nachschlagen. parmesan, salz und weisswein runden ab. auch in der asiatischen küche sollten klippfischfilets durchaus gute erfolge zeitigen. so einfach als filet gebraten finde ich lippfisch nicht so lecker. jetzt aber nicht gleich die bestände ausfischen, sondern nur so ein paar für den hausgebrauch wegfangen. lippfisch leichter als 500 gramm ergeben sowieso nicht so viel filet. aber testen solltet ihr es schon!

------------------
skit fiske! christian, der chippog, göteborg


----------



## Dorschkiller (28. Juli 2001)

Moin ihr Köche !!!Da hat der chippog echt recht.Der Lippfisch ist absolut genießbar. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Er hat sehr schmackhaftes Fleisch, was auch super gebraten schmeckt.Aber nur bei größeren Fischen lohnt sich das Filettieren.
Die haben echt viele Gräten.
Ahnlich wie bei uns die Brasse oder Blei.
Die Y-Gräten sind die Schlimmsten und können einem das Fischgericht echt vermiesen.
Man muß beim Filetieren das meiste wegschneiden.Aber jetzt kommt mein Tip.Für die Fischsuppe ist der Lippfisch echt die Krönung.  
Durch seinen völlig anderen Geschmack, kann man aus einer "normalen" Fischsuppe, eine echte ( ***** ) Sterne Fischsuppe machen.
Also ausprobieren, es lohnt sich !!!Falls euch mein Rezept einer Bremerhavener-Fischsuppe mit Lippfisch interessiert, bin ich natürlich bereit, es an dieser Stelle zu schreiben.Es grüßt euchBernd-Otto


------------------
The Past-Master of Dorsch


----------



## Hummer (28. Juli 2001)

Bernd-Otto,gib uns das Rezept!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Petri!Hummer


----------



## chippog (30. Juli 2001)

auch als internetküchenbulle, wenn auch laie, bitte ich dich kraft meines amtes das rezept hier anzubringen!!!! bitte bitte bitte, samt vorher:

------------------
skit fiske! christian, der chippog, göteborg


----------



## Robert (31. Juli 2001)

@ Bernd,Dann rück mal mit deinem Rezept raus.@ Hummer & ChippogUm Euch den Mund wässerig zu machen, ich bin auf unserer letzten Langelandtour schon in den Genuss von Bernds Fischsuppe gekommen (da aber ohne Lippfisch) Falls er´s nicht rausrückt, kuck ich Ihm in 3 Wochen in Norge mal heimlich über die Schulter.Tschau,Robert


----------



## Dorschkiller (3. August 2001)

Versuch 123


----------



## Kalle25 (3. August 2001)

Bersuch 123
Heisst so das Rezept Deiner Fischsuppe? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Viele Grüße
Kalle
Mitglied der Interessengemeinschaft Angeln
Auf das uns kein Pilker auf den Kopf fallen möge#Kalle


----------



## Robert (3. August 2001)

Tja, da hat der Bernd mal wieder nach der Nachtschicht gesurft, sollt vielleicht doch ins Bett gehen, bevor er wieder mit der Rübe auf die Tasten fällt.




















Robert


----------



## Dorschkiller (8. August 2001)

Nochmal Moin ihr KöcheJetzt kommt der zweite Versuch das Rezept zu schreiben.
Beim ersten mal ist mein Rechner völlig zusammengebrochen.
Warscheinlich hat er sich an einer Gräte vom Lippfisch verschluckt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So jetzt kommt es : 
Bernd-Otto´s
Bremerhavener-Fischsuppe
	8 PersonenZutaten: 	5 Möhren,   5 Zwiebeln,   4 Kartoffeln,    2 Sellerieknollen,
		2 Bund Petersilie,    Salz,    10 Pfefferkörner,
		Koriander,    3 Lorbeerblätter,    
		ca. 1 kg Fischabfälle ( Gräten und Köpfe ) möglichst von
		vielen verschiedenen Fischarten.
		1 kg Lippfisch ausgenommen, ohne Kiemen und Flossen
		4 Liter Wasser.		5 Möhren,   3 große Stangen Lauch,   1,5 kg Fischfilet,
		500 g Lippfischfilet 
		Salz,   Pfeffer,   5 Eigelb,   2 Becher Creme fraiche,
		2 Bund Petersilie,   200 g Miesmuscheln,   
		400 g Reekers ( Krabben), 2 Dosen Fischboilies.
Möhren, Zwiebeln, Kartoffeln, Sellerie schälen und zerkleinern und mit Petersilie, Salz, Pfefferkörnern, Koriander, Lorbeerblättern zusammen mit den Fischabfällen und dem Lippfisch in 
4 Litern Wasser zu einer kräftigen Brühe kochen (ca.50 Min.).
Alles durch ein feines Sieb in einen Topf geben und gut ausdrücken.
Möhren und Lauch putzen, in feine Streifen schneiden, Fischboilies, Miesmuscheln, mit dem Fischfilet in die Brühe geben, aufkochen lassen, und ca. 10 Minuten ziehen lassen.
Den Fisch herausnehmen und in kleine Stücke teilen.
Nun die Suppe mit Salz und Pfeffer abschmecken und mit dem Eigelb legieren.
Die Suppe in die Teller füllen, die Fischstücke verteilen und in jeden Teller einen Löffel Creme fraiche und Krabben geben. ( in die Mitte )
Mit feingehackter Petersilie bestreuen.Mit Baguette servieren
Viel Spaß beim Nachkochen.

------------------
The Past-Master of Dorsch


----------



## Hummer (8. August 2001)

Klingt sehr lecker! Jetzt fehlt mir nur noch der Lippfisch.Petri!Hummer


----------



## chippog (9. August 2001)

wird in ein paar wochen getestet werden, da dann die ersten lippfische der saison gelandet worden sein sollten. danke!!!

------------------
skit fiske! christian, der chippog, göteborg


----------

